# [A] Legenda Aurea sucht DICH!



## Deathmaul (27. November 2012)

[font="Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif"]*Legenda-Aurea ist eine kleine und übersichtliche Gilde auf dem Server Antonidas.​Bei uns steht der persönliche Kontakt und ein freundlicher Umgang im Vordergrund.​​​Wir sind eine Familiäre Gilde die nicht zu groß werden wird.​​Wir legen sehr viel Wert auf Zusammenhalt und Aktivität.​​Aktivität bedeutet für uns nicht, dass man jeden Tag 6h on ist​.... das ist zeitlich für die meisten garnicht möglich.​​Nein Aktivität bedeutet für uns:​​... Unterhaltung im Gildenchat oder TS​... ein Hallo, wenn man on kommt​... Gildenmember begrüßen, die on kommen​... Fragen beantworten, die im GC gestellt werden und wenns nur mit einem "weiß ich nicht" ist.​​​​Dies alles ist für uns Freundlichkeit und nicht nur Aktivität.​​Und bevor ihr jetzt sagt: "Das ist doch alles normal"​Erfahrungen zeigen leider anderes.​Aber wenn es für euch normal ist, dann seid ihr genau richtig bei uns.​​Alter und Lvl sind bei uns egal, ob du nun ein "Junger hüpfer" bist oder dich nur so fühlst oder schon am Krückstock gehst und trotzdem noch die Tasten bedienen kannst ist völlig irrelevant was das Reale Alter wie auch das WoW Alter betrifft.​​Da wir alle recht freundlich und teilweise ebenso geduldig sind, sind auch neue Spieler und Wiedereinsteiger bei uns gern gesehen ;-)​​​Probezeit sind bei uns 14 Tage, in denen geschaut wird:​​.. wie aktiv ist der Member​.. passt er / sie zu uns​​Ebenso gilt es auch anders rum, ihr habt in den 14 Tagen ja das gleiche Recht zu sagen .. "hey hier gefällts mir absolut nicht" oder eben "hey ich fühl mich wohl und möchte hier bleiben".​​Intresse geweckt??​www.Legenda-Aurea.Gilden-Welten.de​Oder InGame bei:​Lunax, Casio, Flipsie oder Lyrü melden.​​Wir freuen uns auf DICH!​*[/font]​


----------



## Sundo54 (27. November 2012)

ich kann euch echt nur empfehlen bei uns mitzumachen und von Anfang an bei der Levelphase dabei zu sein, sind echt alles super nette Leute!


----------



## Deathmaul (28. November 2012)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Deathmaul (29. November 2012)

/push


----------

